# Schools for a Chocolate Specialty?



## conductor (Mar 20, 2002)

Hello from another potential career changer...

I was wondering if there were any schools out there that are specifically geared towards people who want to become chocolatiers. Is it necessary (or worth it?) to go through a traditional program? Is there a "Chocolate University" out there somewhere?? 

Any information the group could provide would be a WONDERFUL help!!!

---Conductor


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Check this one out the instructors are really top shelf.www.frenchpastryschool.com/


----------

